# Id please?



## BOTR (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey,

I was reffered to you through another site. I was hoping for a positive ID on a piranha that I purchased 6 months or so ago. It was sold to me as a "Gold Diamond". Thanks alot for the info.

Chris


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Rhomb to me. And welcome to Piranha Fury.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

welcome to an awsome site!

I personally suck at identifying these guys, because alot of them look very similar. But there are some real experts on this site, and I'm sure they will be in soon enough to give you a possitive ID.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like S. rhombeus to me as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

S.Rhombeus


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont even know if there is a such thang as a diamond rhom anymore {thay all look the same till there bout 6-7 inchs..},,,from what ive been seeing a fish well feed on shrimp well give it all that extra bling bling,,i though i had a diamond for 2 years now peoples telling me is just a normal rhom,,,,


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Beautiful S. Rhom, sir! Welcome to P-Fury.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I see u signed up BOTR...I'm pretty sure Frank will give u a good ID on this guy...GG is real good too...Welcome !


----------



## devil (May 19, 2005)

IMO 100% rhombeus.


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

nope its not a normal black rhom looks to be a diamond rhom
Looks like my friend Diamond rhom 
not to sure its the black spot on its side that makes me think its a diamond


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------



## BOTR (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

It does have a large black spot directly behind each gill plate on both sides. Also has quite a few black "freckles" near the top behind it's dorsal fin. One more thing. The area around it's face, and the bottom part are pretty yellow about 1/3-1/2 way down to it's tail. Some of these details do not stand out in the photo's due to my lack of skill!

Thanks Again,
Chris


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

GORGEOUS RHOM!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> GORGEOUS RHOM!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


yeah it is...


----------



## BOTR (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. Sadly I may have to sell this guy off. Not for sure yet, but looks like I'll be losing tank space.

Chris


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

BOTR said:


> Thanks for the compliments. *Sadly I may have to sell this guy off.* Not for sure yet, but looks like I'll be losing tank space.
> 
> Chris


where you from? how much?


----------



## BOTR (Feb 27, 2007)

Im just outside of Chicago. Not sure how much? What would be a fair price?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

What size Is he? And if you dont mind me asking, how much and when did you buy him, That would help in generating a price for him. Also what size was he when you bought him, How long ago was that?


----------



## BOTR (Feb 27, 2007)

Badrad1532 said:


> What size Is he? And if you dont mind me asking, how much and when did you buy him, That would help in generating a price for him. Also what size was he when you bought him, How long ago was that?


As best I can tell he's about 7-8inches. Was around 6 inches when I got him. I have had him for around 6 months, and I think I over-paid for him. Right around $200.


----------

